# need help dvc owners



## decadude (Dec 11, 2015)

I am just curious what is the absolute cheapest maintenance fee dvc ownership that will allow my family and I to become annual gold members.

Also does a pass have to be purchased for each family member I am interested in purchasing a gold pass.  I am not a floridia resident so I cannot go that route.

Thanks to all who reply


----------



## famy27 (Dec 11, 2015)

Are you looking for the cheapest maintenance fees or cheapest total cost?  I own at BLT, which has the cheapest fees, but it certainly isn't the cheapest for buy-in.  Generally SSR would be the best deal for buy in and MF.  

You can buy as little as a 25 point contract resale.  The little contracts tend to command a premium, so you'd be paying more per point.  Little contracts also sell FAST, so you'd want to put in an offer right away if you saw one you liked.  

A warning that it generally takes 3-4 months for a DVC contract to close and for you to get your membership number/card.  You need that to buy the gold AP.


----------



## decadude (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes by cheap I am wanting something with the lowest annual maintenance fees to where I could buy the gold pass

Also I am assuming the gold pass I would have to buy one for each family member over the age of 3.


----------



## decadude (Dec 11, 2015)

on some DVC resale sites im seeing 0 for maintenance fees which I am sure this is wrong.

Of the 25 annual point ownerships which has the cheapest maintenance fees.??


----------



## frank808 (Dec 11, 2015)

Bay Lake Tower would have the lowest annual maintenance fee per point of the disney world resorts.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 11, 2015)

*OKW* VB(s)  *VB*   HH  *BWV*  VWL  *BCV*  SSR  *AKV*  BLT  *VGC*  AHV(s) *AHV*  VGF * PVB*

*5.84* 6.28 *8.06 *6.52 *6.07 *6.03 *5.97 *5.17 *6.30 *5.05 *5.15 *4.89  *6.51 *5.52 *6.02*

These are the 2015 dues.  They have all gone up some for 2016.

(s) stands for subsidized dues (limited contracts have these).


----------



## decadude (Dec 11, 2015)

cool hopefully AHV ownership has a 25 point ownership

I just want the discounted pass

Also curious how the gold pass works would I be able to also buy an annual pass for my sister even though she lives in a different household as well as her kids.

Also my girlfriend and I live together but are not married and her kids kids live with me.  My girlfriend and I have a child together so I know she would be covered.


----------



## blondietink (Dec 11, 2015)

decadude said:


> cool hopefully AHV ownership has a 25 point ownership
> 
> I just want the discounted pass
> 
> ...



I believe you can only buy passes for members of your household.  When we bought AP's everybody had to show their ID with their address on it except for the kids and the address had to match what came up in their computers when buying the tickets.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 12, 2015)

decadude said:


> cool hopefully AHV ownership has a 25 point ownership
> 
> I just want the discounted pass
> 
> ...


The dues notation "(s)" indicates "subsidized dues."  There are a limited number of these memberships available and they don't often appear in the resale channels. 

Regarding households/families eligible for DVC Member AP Discounts, see below copied/pasted from the DVC Member website on Purchasing Passes:





			
				DVC Member Website on Member Benefits said:
			
		

> *Purchase a Pass*
> 
> There are 3 ways to purchase annual passes: online, by phone or in person at Walt Disney World Resort. Explore your options:
> 
> ...


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 12, 2015)

Obviously I am not a Disney person to be asking this but do you really think you would be at Disney enough to justify the $600-$700 annual per person discounted pass fee?


----------



## frank808 (Dec 12, 2015)

decadude said:


> cool hopefully AHV ownership has a 25 point ownership
> 
> I just want the discounted pass



I would not recommend buying into DVC for the primary purpose of getting a discount on annual passes.  The discount is not guaranteed to be there every year.  It is negotiated yearly between dvc and disney parks.  The discount could dissappear next year as that is at the whim of disney.  You can google past offerings of discounts for annual passes that were not availa le the following year.

Buying dvc is a right to stay at a dvc resort for your points provide you keep up to date on your annual maintenance fees every year.  Any other perks of membership are not guaranteed.
With all the different questions you are asking via multiple posts you have not researched this through and are rushing.  Please stay awhile and read the faqs or visit mouseowners.com as they have a great community that is dedicated to all things dvc.

And good luck finding a 25 point Aulani subsidized dues contract as they donot show up. Actually I have never seen a subsidized 25pt contract in 4 years for resale.


----------



## decadude (Dec 12, 2015)

So on the Gold pass it clearly states for Florida residents and DVC members so you are saying on some years they pull the Gold pass to where DVC owners cannot get it??

So much for the discounted renewal fee.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 12, 2015)

The pass was only introduced a couple months ago.  Disney could decide to not give dvc members the option or discontinue the discounted pass.  There is no guarantee that owning dvc you will get discounted passes.  At disneyland resort the annual pass discount has only been $20 the past 5 years that i remember.  What if disney says dvc members only get a $20 discount off disneyworld annual passes?  Would you still be happy?  Because it could happen.   Discounts are perks that are not guaranteed with your membership.


----------



## got4boys (Dec 12, 2015)

25 point contracts are great starters but they will cost almost as much as full price with closing costs.

If you are looking to buy to get into DVC, I would suggest buy where you would like to stay.

Also, 25 points really does not get you maybe one night or two in a studio depending on the season.


----------



## decadude (Dec 12, 2015)

got4boys said:


> 25 point contracts are great starters but they will cost almost as much as full price with closing costs.
> 
> If you are looking to buy to get into DVC, I would suggest buy where you would like to stay.
> 
> Also, 25 points really does not get you maybe one night or two in a studio depending on the season.



Just wanting for gold pass and how much would full price be on a 25 pointer

Also I talked with a Disney Vacation Club guide and saved the chat they stated 6 people can be on a deed and as long as someone shares the same drivers license address as someone on the deed then they can be annual gold pass members I read on other sites they have to be family but he stated as long as drivers license matches.  My girlfriend and I do share the same residence but aren't married.

As far as being worried that DVC not getting discounted AP he said the gold pass is only offered to florida residents and DVC members and as long as you renew there is no worry, but he did mentioned he didn't ever recall this in his 10 years of being there or something to that extent.

And yes if you can add six different people to the deed then that would be 8 people per household.

I am aware of the risk involved with someone potentially being in bankruptcy  I am not such worried deed sharing on a 25 point ownership when the sole purpose is to help family members get cheap dvc if they are going to do a bankruptcy these things are planned so we could deed modify to remove them.

I think this is a legit work around to getting cheap Gold AP passes

I am hoping my post helps other people when they search google or this site so I don't mind posting multiple post.


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 12, 2015)

decadude said:


> So on the Gold pass it clearly states for Florida residents and DVC members so you are saying on some years they pull the Gold pass to where DVC owners cannot get it??


*YES!*  And you* REALLY* need to understand what any timeshare ownership gives you and what it *does not*.

DVC ownership guarantees you only two things:

The ability to book rooms at your home resort -- subject to availability, of course.
The ability to book your home resort with at least a one-month advantage over other members.
EVERYTHING ELSE (including the ability to get ANY discount on tickets or annual passes) is a "perk" which can be modified or canceled at any moment by one swipe of the Mouse's pen.

DVC has literally canceled "perks" in the middle of the night, leaving owners who parked their cars before Midnight with "free valet parking" owing a parking fee at dawn.


----------



## decadude (Dec 12, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> *YES!*  And you* REALLY* need to understand what any timeshare ownership gives you and what it *does not*.
> 
> DVC ownership guarantees you only two things:
> 
> ...



Honestly I can't stand the mouse giving how expensive all this is but like most its for the kids.

If you mess with the mouse you pay the mouse!


----------



## got4boys (Dec 12, 2015)

decadude said:


> Just wanting for gold pass and how much would full price be on a 25 pointer
> 
> Also I talked with a Disney Vacation Club guide and saved the chat they stated 6 people can be on a deed and as long as someone shares the same drivers license address as someone on the deed then they can be annual gold pass members I read on other sites they have to be family but he stated as long as drivers license matches.  My girlfriend and I do share the same residence but aren't married.
> 
> ...



According to the DVC news pricing website, you can buy Old Key West ($135 per point) and Saratoga Springs ($135 per point)  - 25 point minimum purchase.

Old Key West if purchased through Disney would be through 2057 (Extended)


----------



## frank808 (Dec 12, 2015)

I believe 25 point contracts are for existing dvc members adding on.  The smallest contract non members may purchase is 50 points from what i recall.


----------



## freediverdude (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow, kind of sounds like this person is going to try to put 6 households on the deed and get up to 48 gold passes, lol.  Talk about stretching a membership!  Well hope it works out for him.  If it was going to be split that many ways, though, I would probably recommend going ahead and getting 50 or 100 points instead, so each family could get more like a few nights to a week every 6th year instead of 1 or 2 nights.


----------



## fernow (Jan 6, 2016)

Thinking of buying into DVC California since my children and grandchildren love to go to Disneyland several times a year.

Where do I find a list of the current "perks"?

How big a discount on a season pass are we talking about here?


----------



## blondietink (Jan 6, 2016)

There is  no discount on a season pass to Disneyland in California.  There is also no DVC discount on park hopper or individual park tickets in California. You would get 10% off at virtually all restaurants and shops in Disneyland and California Adventure, though.  You will also get a 20% discount for a couple of the Disneyland tours offered.  DVC is not kind to the west coast. I cannot give you a link to the perks because you have to be a member to get into the site.  Wish I had better news.


----------



## fernow (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh well.  Guess I will just work a couple of extra weekends and pony up the money for regular price tickets.  The "Grand Californian" doesn't "pencil" and I was looking to see if there might be some other advantages to consider.  

Guess not.


----------



## DVC Mike (Jan 6, 2016)

blondietink said:


> There is  no discount on a season pass to Disneyland in California.



There is a $20 discount off Disneyland annual passes.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 6, 2016)

Also for the $20 discount you donot have to buy points at grand cal.  You can buy points from any dvc for the discount.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 7, 2016)

The only passes that qualify for the $20 DVC discount are the Signature and Signature Plus passes.  It does not apply to the Deluxe or Southern California pass.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 7, 2016)

fernow said:


> Oh well.  Guess I will just work a couple of extra weekends and pony up the money for regular price tickets.  The "Grand Californian" doesn't "pencil" and I was looking to see if there might be some other advantages to consider.
> 
> Guess not.



In general, if you have to appeal to secondary perks to make a timeshare purchase pay off, you already know the answer.


----------

